# All 4 are bred!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Got blood test results from our girls today. 
Nora, Willa, Journey and Cassandra are all positive. Yahoo. And all 4 are CAE negative. Which we are not surpised..but figured we pulled blood, may as well do up dated CAE test. 
Girls are bred to our registered Nigerian buck, f Kimchi. So mini Lamancha and a mini Saanen this Spring.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! That's great news! When will they all be due?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

2 in March and 2 in April.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Got blood test results from our girls today.
> Nora, Willa, Journey and Cassandra are all positive. Yahoo. And all 4 are CAE negative. Which we are not surpised..but figured we pulled blood, may as well do up dated CAE test.
> Girls are bred to our registered Nigerian buck, f Kimchi. So mini Lamancha and a mini Saanen this Spring.


Oh🥰I can’t wait to see more little kids!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Woohoo!! That's fantastic news! Do we get any pictures? 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Last season I was too weak to mess with the girls. Managed to get 3 milkers bred and one nigie. My best milker, Nora, we milked through.. This season we were not going to worry about breeding any one but if we didn't and everyone dried up some how we be without milk for over a yearly! So my 15 yr old son took it upon himself to get the pen ready and put the girls in with a buck when time came. He said he didn't know it be so hard to get a few bred lol. He helped me pull blood yesterday and since we have a local lab, dropped it off this morning and got results this afternoon 😁 
Pictured are..in order
In the tree is Nora. Shes a power house milker and a sweet heart.
Next is Willa, and also a great and easy milker and a sweet sweet doe. 
Journey is next, she was a ff past season so will be her 2nd round this spring. Teats a bit tight but does real well and again, sweet girl.
Last but not least is Cassandra. She is mini saanen and will be a FF. Her mom was Nikkita if anyone remembers her. I expect good stuff from her daughter! Of course she is a super sweet girl too. 
Last picture is Kimchi, the buck who bred them.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Pretty girls and a handsome boy!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Beautiful girls!! I love the name Journey! Super excited to see your kids - they are sure to be adorable! Kimchi is so striking!! 🥰 😍


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks all. I look forward to babies this spring.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Congratulations! Those will be pretty babies all around 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At first glance I thought Kimchi had antlers. Then realized it was chickens.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous girls and handsome fella you have there. We are expecting our first mini Lamanchas too it so exciting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! It's so exciting to get those positive results for pregnancy  They sure are beautiful girls, but I can imagine March and April won't be here soon enough!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such beautiful girls!! So exciting to get everyone bred!

I've never met a goat with my name...thats awesome 😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! I was hoping you’d make a waiting thread! Beautiful herd!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Woohoo!! That's fantastic news! Do we get any pictures? 😊


That was my question lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats @happybleats! All are beautiful, love the pic in the tree lol.... Nikkita, isn't she your other Mini Saanens doe with blue eyes?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lil Boogie said:


> Nikkita, isn't she your other Mini Saanens doe with blue eyes?


No. That's Irenen 😁
Nikkita was our Saanen.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> No. That's Irenen 😁
> Nikkita was our Saanen.


Ohhhh okay! I love Lrenen😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How exciting. They are going to be so cute. So happy for you. 😍


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cassandras cutie patootie FF udder building 😁
Due in March.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So adorable!! I can't wait for my FFs to start building their udders! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww something sbout Ff udders. So cute & exciting to see what they do!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yah..my son came in yesterday and was ," Mom, you should see Casaandra udder. It's so cute" lol. He will be 16 next month.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s great that your son got involved and excited!!That must be a bit of a relief for you.
Beautiful girls and boy!
Exciting times!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..im very excited. Kenneth loves the animals and is a huge help.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

At that age, thats a major accomplishment! Good Job!🤩


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Todays udder shot..shes standing a bit tight lol. I'm hoping end result will have more medial 🤞 I'm getting excited 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looking good! When's all the girls due?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh man happybleats! It’s almost time! Everyone looks great and I can’t wait to see those no ear babies……..they are my favorite!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Her udder has grown a lot! Looking forward to seeing her kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lil Boogie said:


> When's all the girls due?


Cassandra is due March 7, Nora March 29. Then Journey is due April 4th and Willa the 14th . 
🥳


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Cassandra is due March 7, Nora March 29. Then Journey is due April 4th and Willa the 14th .
> 🥳


Well you'll be havin babies soon!! I'm excited for your mini doe


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting close!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lookin good! Can’t wait to see their babies!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Yah..my son came in yesterday and was ," Mom, you should see Casaandra udder. It's so cute" lol. He will be 16 next month.


I hope this is my boy when he gets that age so sweet he helps you with the goatys. Gonna be some beautiful kids there congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice udder going on there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How's we lookin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cassandra kidded triplet boys this evening! She did great..got them all fed and now we leave them to quiet bonding time. I'll be checking them in a few hours. Baby number two (brown and white) has weak "ankles" all three got bose, vit e and cod liver oil. I'll get better pix tomorrow


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! What cuties!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I thought you were supposed to be getting your rest this evening! Darn doe code...


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Beautiful babies congrats


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!
Cute kids!!
I hope the ankles gets better soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Rancho Draco said:


> thought you were supposed to be getting your rest this evening! Darn doe cod


I almost said maybe I can get some rest tonight if Cassadra holds up. Then I thought I better not jinks myself 😅 was up til 1 to make sure everyone was steady lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!!! I just love em!! They are stinking adorable!!! I'll take em all lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Congrats on the trips! Good Job Cassandra! Good job on being there!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww little white babies. Great job Cassandra! At least it's Sunday now and maybe you can sneak in a nap today somewhere.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mom's got them tucked in for a nap. I'm thinking the brown headed one maybe polled. (His sire is)


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Just look at those sweet baby angels


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! They’re beautiful! So glad all is well! Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw they're gorgeous 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Who's due next, @happybleats ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nora is next. Shes my queen Lamancha. Due the 29th


----------

